# Introducing myself



## CrazyDutton (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi everyone, CrazyDutton here. Here's some information about me, so we can get to know a bit about each other, and hopefully be friends. 

The basic stats: Male, 35, 5ft 10", 177lb.

I'm Scottish and live in England UK. Genetically fairly muscular and average build, not had hard-gainer problems, nor massive weight gain problems. Although always had a slight roundness, since I have a sweet tooth and chomped cake all through school. My new BIA scale says I'm about 22% fat, but who knows. Maybe I'll post a picture and get some opinions, but the exact number won't matter too much.

I was around various BB forums around 5-8 years ago, during a serious work out routine which lasted about 4 years. I lurked a lot, and didn't post much tbh, I only recognise one person and that is Built and her abs. Although wannabebig was my main lurker spot, I ended up going around for more anabolic information later.

What went wrong?
Anyway add a wife, baby, and ex-wife, and a recent but brief (4 week) back injury, and an ex-wife, and I'm not in such good shape any more. So I'm back on the prowl for new muscles (and a fitter younger wife).

Anabolic experience
I had good results naturally, and on my first cycle, so I think I know what I'm doing. I can punish muscle fine, but I certainly know more about diet than I actually put in practice at times, but we can't be perfect.

My first cycle was a standard first cycle and PCT. 500mg TestE E4D. 5000IU HCG in a few shots pre-PCT, Nolva/Clomid PCT. Although I didn't run an AI during, and in the last week I was carrying a bit of water that I'll want to reduce next time.

Current Goal
So now I'm planning on getting back into a routine. My general goal is just to look good, feel good and be fit. I'm  probably aiming to lose around 14 to 20lb of fat, and gain around the same in muscle because I'm not too unhappy with my current weight, just the wobbly bits.

Once I reach that goal, I'll probably settle into slower (no  drugs) maintenance routine. I know people will question if I need AAS  for such a goal - I've read all the good advice and made my choice to do  one or two cycles when I'm ready.

So currently I'm cutting. I have lost around 8lb in the past 2-3 weeks (the first pounds are easy I know). I will drop pounds as long as I can manage, while preparing in the gym. I will make quick gains as I ease back into a work out routine, so I'll work on that for some time.

I'm planning a test-e bulk cycle for later (tbh it's mostly all shipped already but I'll get to that later). It is helping with motivation, because I won't start it until my body is ready. No doubt some psychological addiction at play, having done one before, but I'm comfortable with the level of that.

So I'll post some more threads about the specifics, diet, routine, cycle, rather than expect much feedback in this intro thread.

So hello and catch you later - and thanks for all the useful info I got with all the lurking I do.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 5, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*CrazyDutton* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Oct 5, 2011)

Welcome to IM.


----------



## brazey (Oct 5, 2011)

Great intro; welcome to the board


----------



## coolrise (Oct 5, 2011)

‘a Bellendaine!
Welcome from the border clan.


----------



## SwoleZilla (Oct 5, 2011)

damn rough!

but welcome to da boards...im sure you can find someone on here that can relate to you man


----------



## SouthernMuscle (Oct 5, 2011)

Welcome to IronMag!
Great forum, Haven't been here long, but great forum so far!


----------



## Gena Marie (Oct 6, 2011)

Welcome to the board.  Great intro


----------



## grynch888 (Oct 11, 2011)

Welcome to IMF


----------



## CEM Store (Oct 12, 2011)

Welcome!


----------

